# VSL Synchron Player - presets don't load after opening/saving session without eLicenser



## mr (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi all,

I just started using VSL synchron player with dimension strings SE (love it so far .

However, when I open a session in Logic X without the eLicenser plugged in (bc I'm on the road and not enough USB slots or bc I forgot I used synchron in that session or accidentally) and save it without the eLicenser, next time I open that session the presets won't load and all the settings are gone.

VSL Instrument Pro works just fine....

I am on Logic 10.5, Synchron Player 1.1.2032

Anybody any idea?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Ben (Jul 8, 2021)

Please drop us a mail at [email protected] with the details, and we will look into it!


----------



## mr (Jul 8, 2021)

Ben said:


> Please drop us a mail at [email protected] with the details, and we will look into it!


Thanks Ben, will do!
Best,
Markus


----------



## holywilly (Jul 10, 2021)

1.1.2023 is quite buggy…..I also file to support.


----------

